# Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης



## curry (Dec 16, 2008)

Από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

Ωραίος σαν μεταφραστής

Στον Ντέιβιντ Κόνολι και στη Μαρία Παπαδήμα απονεμήθηκαν κατά πλειοψηφία τα Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης, που αφορούν τις εκδόσεις του 2007. Ο Ντέιβιντ Κόνολι βραβεύτηκε για τη μετάφραση στην αγγλική γλώσσα του βιβλίου «Ωραίος σαν Ελληνας» («The beauty of a Greek») του Νίκου Εγγονόπουλου (εκδόσεις Υψιλον). Και η Μαρία Παπαδήμα για τη μετάφραση στα ελληνικά του «Βιβλίου της ανησυχίας» του Μπερνάρντο Σοάρες (εκδόσεις «Εξάντας»).

Για το πρώτο βραβείο (Μετάφρασης έργου ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένη γλώσσα) συνυποψήφιοι μαζί με τον Ντέιβιντ Κόνολι ήταν οι (αλφαβητικά): Λι Τσενγκούι για τη μετάφραση στην κινεζική γλώσσα του βιβλίου «Ταξιδεύοντας: Κίνα», του Νίκου Καζαντζάκη (εκδόσεις Yilin Press), Νικόλα Κροτσέτι για τη μετάφραση στα ιταλικά του έργου «La resistenza dei fatti», του Τίτου Πατρίκιου (εκδόσεις Crocetti), Ρομπέρ Νταβρό για τη γαλλική μετάφραση του «Erotokritos», του Βιτσέντζου Κορνάρου (εκδόσεις Librairie Jose Corti), Ζντράβκα Μιχαήλοβα για τη μετάφραση στα βουλγαρικά του «Βαλσαμωμένου γάτου» του Θωμά Σκάσση (εκδόσεις Γκαλερία Βαζγράζδανε) και Ισμήνη Βλαβιανού για τη μετάφραση στα γαλλικά του βιβλίου «Η μόνη κληρονομιά» («Le seul heritage») του Γιώργου Ιωάννου (εκδόσεις La Difference).

Για τη μετάφραση έργου ξένης λογοτεχνίας στην ελληνική γλώσσα συνυποψήφιοι μαζί με την Μαρία Παπαδήμα ήταν οι (αλφαβητικά): Ιωάννα Αβραμίδου για το «Μήκων και μνήμη» του Paul Celan («Νεφέλη»), Γιώργος Δεπάστας για την «Απληστία», της Ελφρίντε Γέλινεκ («Εκκρεμές»), Αλεξάνδρα Ιωαννίδου για το «Η κοιλάδα του Ισσα» του Τσέσλαβ Μίλος («Καστανιώτης»), Γιάννης Χάρης για τους «Κωμικούς έρωτες» του Μίλαν Κούντερα («Εστία») και Παναγιώτης Χοροζίδης για την «Ανατομία της μελαγχολίας» του Robert Burton («Ηριδανός»).

Την επιτροπή των βραβείων αποτελούν οι: Βασίλειος Βιτσαξής (πρόεδρος), Σταύρος-Γεώργιος Δεληγιώργης (αντιπρόεδρος) και μέλη οι: Ζαχαρίας Σιαφλέκης, Βίκτωρ Ιβάνοβιτς, Ξανθίππη Δημητρούλια, Χρύσα Σπυροπούλου, Μίλτος Φραγκόπουλος, Οντέτ Βαρόν-Βασάρ και Ελένη Κεκροπούλου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2008)

Μεταφράσεις ποιημάτων του Εγγονόπουλου από τον Ντέιβιντ Κόνολι βρίσκουμε στις σελίδες του http://www.engonopoulos.gr :

Πρωτότυπα:
http://www.engonopoulos.gr/_homeEL/poetry.html
Μεταφρασμένα:
http://www.engonopoulos.gr/_homeEN/poetry.html


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 17, 2008)

> Την επιτροπή των βραβείων αποτελούν οι: Βασίλειος Βιτσαξής (πρόεδρος), Σταύρος-Γεώργιος Δεληγιώργης (αντιπρόεδρος) και μέλη οι: Ζαχαρίας Σιαφλέκης, Βίκτωρ Ιβάνοβιτς, Ξανθίππη Δημητρούλια, Χρύσα Σπυροπούλου, Μίλτος Φραγκόπουλος, Οντέτ Βαρόν-Βασάρ και Ελένη Κεκροπούλου.



Συνυποψήφιοι λοιπόν μαζί με τον Ντέιβιντ Κόνολι ήταν ο Λι Τσενγκούι, για τη μετάφραση στην κινεζική γλώσσα του «Ταξιδεύοντας: Κίνα» του Νίκου Καζαντζάκη, και η Ζντράβκα Μιχαήλοβα για τη μετάφραση στα βουλγαρικά του «Βαλσαμωμένου γάτου» του Θωμά Σκάσση. Πώς αποφάσισε γι' αυτούς η επιτροπή;


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2008)

Αυτό ήταν η πρώτη (εύκολη) απορία. Τώρα έχω κολλήσει στο «αλφαβητικά». :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 17, 2008)

:)
Alphavitika.


----------



## Elena (Dec 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αυτό ήταν η πρώτη (εύκολη) απορία. Τώρα έχω κολλήσει στο «αλφαβητικά». :)



Είναι απόδοση για το «βραχύς κατάλογος».


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 17, 2008)

Ναι, δυστυχώς αυτό το πράγμα πάει να καθιερωθεί.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2008)

curry said:


> Για το πρώτο βραβείο (Μετάφρασης έργου ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας σε ξένη γλώσσα) συνυποψήφιοι μαζί με τον Ντέιβιντ Κόνολι ήταν οι (αλφαβητικά): Λι Τσενγκούι για τη μετάφραση στην κινεζική γλώσσα του βιβλίου «Ταξιδεύοντας: Κίνα», του Νίκου Καζαντζάκη (εκδόσεις Yilin Press), Νικόλα Κροτσέτι για τη μετάφραση στα ιταλικά του έργου «La resistenza dei fatti», του Τίτου Πατρίκιου (εκδόσεις Crocetti), Ρομπέρ Νταβρό για τη γαλλική μετάφραση του «Erotokritos», του Βιτσέντζου Κορνάρου (εκδόσεις Librairie Jose Corti), Ζντράβκα Μιχαήλοβα για τη μετάφραση στα βουλγαρικά του «Βαλσαμωμένου γάτου» του Θωμά Σκάσση (εκδόσεις Γκαλερία Βαζγράζδανε) και Ισμήνη Βλαβιανού για τη μετάφραση στα γαλλικά του βιβλίου «Η μόνη κληρονομιά» («Le seul heritage») του Γιώργου Ιωάννου (εκδόσεις La Difference).



Το κατάλαβα το «αλφαβητικά». Αναφέρεται στα επίθετα των μεταφραστών μεταφρασμένα στην αγγλική: Chengui, Crocetti, Davreu (όχι Νταβρό), Mikhailova, Vlavianou.


----------



## claire (Dec 23, 2008)

Απορία: Τα μέλη της επιτροπής αλλάζουν κάθε χρόνο;


----------

